# Italian Sausage ABT's



## disco (May 6, 2017)

I was assigned to bring an appetizer to a pot luck dinner. I had some home made Italian sausage and thought the sweet/spicy taste of the sausage would go great with cream cheese in an ABT.

I squeezed the filling out of two Italian sausages.













Italian ABT 1.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017






I browned it up.













Italian ABT 2.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017






I set it aside to cool and cut 8 jalapenos in half and removed the membranes.













Italian ABT 3.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017






I creamed 125 ml (1/2 cup) cream cheese and mixed in the sausage.













Italian ABT 4.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017


















Italian ABT 5.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017






I stuffed the jalapenos with the mixture and wrapped each 1/2 in a half slice of bacon.













Italian ABT 6.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017


















Italian ABT 7.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017






I smoked it at 250 F for 1 1/2 hours.













Italian ABT 8.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017


















Italian ABT 9.jpg



__ disco
__ May 6, 2017






The Verdict

These are great! The Italian sausage sweet taste goes so well with the cheese and salty bacon!

Disco


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Nice rendition of the ABT Disco, great work!


----------



## disco (May 6, 2017)

Briggy said:


> Nice rendition of the ABT Disco, great work!


Thanks, the only mistake I made was not making enough!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 6, 2017)

That looks amazing as always.

Been way to long since I have made any.


----------



## myownidaho (May 6, 2017)

Nice looking ABTs!


----------



## disco (May 6, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks amazing as always.
> 
> Been way to long since I have made any.


I know what you mean, Adam, so much food, so little time! Thanks!


----------



## disco (May 6, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Nice looking ABTs!


Thanks! They were tasty!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 6, 2017)

Those couldn't be anything but good.  Great ingredient combo and a good cook!


----------



## disco (May 6, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Those couldn't be anything but good. Great ingredient combo and a good cook!


So kind, sir!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

4X things I like, can't go wrong.
Those wouldn't have made it out of the kitchen after pics.
Yup, better quadruple that.

Point!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

Nice job Disco!

They look delicious!

Hot Italian sausage ABT's are a regular around here!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

Nice looking ABT's Disco!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2017)

Great looking food as usual by one of the masters. Yup needed more mail order to be placed or would you prefer UPS?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks amazing as always.
> 
> Been way to long since I have made any.


Just some more ideas for the gathering. Endless things we can do.

Warren


----------



## disco (May 7, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> 4X things I like, can't go wrong.
> Those wouldn't have made it out of the kitchen after pics.
> Yup, better quadruple that.
> 
> Point!


Thanks! I hang my head in shame and will up the quantity next time!


----------



## DanMcG (May 7, 2017)

Disco said:


> Thanks, the only mistake I made was not making enough!
> 
> Disco



Looks great Disco, and as soon as I started reading your post and got to 8 peppers I knew you were in trouble...
Thanks for the idea, I'll be borrowing it.


----------



## disco (May 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Disco!
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al! So why didn't you tell me about the combination before? Tsk.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking ABT's Disco!


Thanks, Case!


HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking food as usual by one of the masters. Yup needed more mail order to be placed or would you prefer UPS?
> 
> Warren


Thanks, Warren! I don't know about master but I do like to eat. Does that count? Sadly, when I try and send cooked bacon it ruins the wrapping!


----------



## disco (May 7, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Looks great Disco, and as soon as I started reading your post and got to 8 peppers I knew you were in trouble...
> Thanks for the idea, I'll be borrowing it.


Thanks, Dan. My friends and I are all seniors and don't eat as much any more but I should have known these would be popular.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

Disco said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> > 4X things I like, can't go wrong.
> ...


LOL... Can't have a shamed Disco, so allow me to correct myself.


----------



## tropics (May 7, 2017)

Disco they do look good,haven't made them in ages it seems

Richie


----------



## disco (May 7, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> LOL... Can't have a shamed Disco, so allow me to correct myself.


Har! Being married keeps me humble without your help!


tropics said:


> Disco they do look good,haven't made them in ages it seems
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie. So much food so little time!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

Disco said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... Can't have a shamed Disco, so allow me to correct myself.
> ...


LOL, right there with ya.


----------



## crazymoon (May 7, 2017)

D, great looking snacks !!!


----------



## disco (May 8, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> D, great looking snacks !!!


Thanks, CM!


----------



## b-one (May 8, 2017)

Tasty looking peppers!


----------



## mike5051 (May 8, 2017)

Nice ABT's Disco!  Italian sausage is on my to-do list now!  I might try it with some mozzarella instead of the cream cheese, I can't handle that stuff!

Mike


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

Nice! points!


----------



## worktogthr (May 9, 2017)

Looks like a great app disco!  I'll take 10!


----------



## disco (May 12, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Nice ABT's Disco!  Italian sausage is on my to-do list now!  I might try it with some mozzarella instead of the cream cheese, I can't handle that stuff!
> 
> Mike


It would be good with mozzarella! Post it if you try it!


Indaswamp said:


> Nice! points!


Thanks!


worktogthr said:


> Looks like a great app disco!  I'll take 10!


Too late. You'll just have to make your own! Thanks.


----------



## disco (May 12, 2017)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking peppers!


Thanks, B1!


----------

